# Thanks Too Mr Gray Wolf~Oldmiser



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well I tell ya...Gray Wolf & I have been talking about slingshots ...My biggest problem is shooting Gangsta Style (sideways)

Way to many bloody hand hit ..plus fork hits....with any shooter I own..mainly the PFS..Nasty little culpert to shoot...

Any way I will not shoot the PFS any more...........

Now as to the Big Thank You to Mr Gray Wolf....He said man I will make you a video and having you shooting sideways

lickty split with in a few hours any way.......I really want too thank you again....Oh I watched the video I don't know how many times

then I applied what he was doing......Well I replied back as to progress I was having.....Mr Gray Wolf said Hey go kill some cans..

ya know what..Just what I did....Had a great afternoon tearing up the soda cans...oh ya shooting Gangsta Style......Sideways

got a pile of alum soda pop cans........

Mr Gray Wolf the Video is good enough to be in the tutourials for learning experience......

by watching the video I had seen my faults & why I was getting Fork & Hand Hits.....After some correction to my shooting style..

Hey no more miss placed shots to the fork or hands.......

Can't thank you enough..this old man is having a great time killing cans......~AKAOldmiser


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Todd! :wub:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

oldmiser said:


> Well I tell ya...Gray Wolf & I have been talking about slingshots ...My biggest problem is shooting Gangsta Style (sideways)
> 
> Way to many bloody hand hit ..plus fork hits....with any shooter I own..mainly the PFS..Nasty little culpert to shoot...
> 
> ...


Oldmiser...that is some top notch shooting!

Thank you very much for all the kind works. I'm just happy that you are not getting more hand hits after watching my video...as much as I ramble on when I get in front of the camera, sometimes I get off track and can't get back on. I may have given a little advice (most of which I have either read or watched somewhere here on the forum when I was just starting...none of it was anything that I came up with), but you are the one that whooped up on the cans...and did a fine job of it.

That pile of beat up cans is what it's all about. It looks like a well spent afternoon to me.

As far as PFS shooting...I can show you how I shoot butterfly with the sideways hold, but as far as soft shooting and holding the frame upright...I am NOT the one you want advice from. There is not a windowin the area that is safe when I start soft shooting.

There is only one more bit of advice that I can give you...go hang a match or card...start at about 20 or 25 feet, and have some more fun!!! I think you are ready.

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you Mr Gray Wolf....Not sure as to the match light....maybe the card cut tho....It is very hard for me to see those small objects..

Guess I will have to buy some cards & a good clamp.....Yup smashing them cans was a real blast........OM


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great progress for both of you!

Hey GW ... how about posting that video???

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Greywolf is one if the best. He sure helped me


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Charles said:


> Great progress for both of you!
> 
> Hey GW ... how about posting that video???
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Charles...there's nothing new on the video that hasn't been posted before. I just condensed a couple of different posts...mainly from Bill Hays... and did a lot of rambling, as I always do. Definitely not worth a post on the forum.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Great progress for both of you!
> ...


Think about it ... sometimes it is helpful to hear the same message from several people in slightly different ways.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I have to agree with Charles. Todd is very good at explaining things so they are easily understood. Glad he could help Old Miser.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Ok...but I warned you...You will want the 10 minutes back :neener:.

I take no credit for the info here. It is all things that I have learned from the forum. Bill Hays and Arturo for sure have videos out on the advice that I gave to Oldmiser.

There is also some of the things that work for me and may not work for anyone else in here. Try them at your own risk.






Todd


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks for that good video Todd

cheers


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

What an afternoon!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well Mr Gray Wolf My Friend...Thank you again for doing the Video...Yes it did help me....there was a couple issue's

I was having before...seems I was just flinging steel...not paying attention to what I was doing causing hand & fork hits.....

You say you ramble on a bit..I bet ther is not one person on the forum who does not ramble on when making a video.

In my opinion you are talking to a person using the video...sorta like a conferance call.....

Any way if no other members like it..too bad ..as it was ment to help Oldmiser out.....And you did just that....

I am not hitting almost every time 9/10 hits...again & again....So thank you very much....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the video, GW. I am sure many will find it helpful.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

great bit of advise!

-HP Slingshots


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.

Todd


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Great video Todd!

I twist the pouch to 90 degrees angle as you do, for me it is more comfortable and it is easiest to find my anchor point touching with my thumb.

bye


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Excellent video! Thanks.


----------

